# applying polane



## envyshane

Im a industrial painter for a fabrication shop and i have been spraying AUE 100 but have had problems with it so i switched to Polane. this stuff sprays very thick and is very hard to get smooth even coats, can anyone give me some advice on spraying this. Fluid tip size, etc. 

thanks 
shane


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Most the pt crew are res or commercial painters. We would probably never use that stuff. I hope to hear some post from you regarding industrial painting. 
Can you read industrial plans?


----------



## [email protected]

Have only sprayed it a couple of time. First ? is what are you thinning it with. Had problem in a factory that wouldn't let MEK in. Very long story. Then are you putting enough thinner in. Never had a problem with it. What are you spraying with. Rember it is hard on the lungs and liver so take care.


----------



## envyshane

im using a 1.5 tip and thinning it with the reducer they told me to use,when i first wrote this message i was spraying with a 1.3 but this stuff is real thick so i changed it up to a higher tip. and yes this stuff is nasty on my lungs i have days where i wease at night cause i inhaled to much.


----------



## austintx512

did u read the spec sheet on it?


----------



## envyshane

of course i read the spec sheet. im starting to spray it a little better except im having trouble with the paint flashing to fast so i changed to a slower reducer.


----------



## TJ Paint

envyshane said:


> Im a industrial painter for a fabrication shop and i have been spraying AUE 100 but have had problems with it so i switched to Polane. this stuff sprays very thick and is very hard to get smooth even coats, can anyone give me some advice on spraying this. Fluid tip size, etc.
> 
> thanks
> shane


I'd say talk with a rep. They should know, or help you trouble shoot. Sounds like a reducer is needed.


----------



## ibsocal

envyshane said:


> Im a industrial painter for a fabrication shop and i have been spraying AUE 100 but have had problems with it so i switched to Polane. this stuff sprays very thick and is very hard to get smooth even coats, can anyone give me some advice on spraying this. Fluid tip size, etc.
> 
> thanks
> shane


Add 2-4 oz of thinner at a time to a qt until u get what u are looking for, a smooth finish and good atomization of the coating.u can also play with a air assist airless system or go straight airless with a small tip 13-17 X size of parts 2-3 -5 ?.1.3-1.5 will work just play with the viscosity.


----------



## William

envyshane said:


> Im a industrial painter for a fabrication shop and i have been spraying AUE 100 but have had problems with it so i switched to Polane. this stuff sprays very thick and is very hard to get smooth even coats, can anyone give me some advice on spraying this. Fluid tip size, etc.
> 
> thanks
> shane


Shane this post is a bit old, I came across it trying to help some else out in Polane material usage. AUE100 is gloss right? Polane is semi-gloss right? The Polane I am familiar with is a 7:1 mix using V27 cat and V29 Polane reducer for best results. MEK even laquer thinner can be way to fast.

If even coats are an issue, your reducer is probly too fast. The application of Polane should be fairly passive. Also, to much Cat, produces a glossier finish, leading to uneven appearance. AUE 100 to Polane, what are you painting? I can't see the application. Then again I may have used AUE300? 30 years of spraying paint... Hard to keep up.


----------

